# 30 projects in 30 days



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*intro*

Off and on, over the past few years I had the idea to try to do a series of projects over the course of a week or so…. like 12 Christmas ornaments in 12 days, or a bunch of pens leading up to graduation time…. I've been pretty good about getting set up to make a bunch of pens, and then not having enough free time or energy to do anything about it… or conversely, having the idea a wee bit too late, and then totally forgetting about it until it was too late again the next year. Sound familiar?

This year we're taking the homemade approach seriously, past years were good intention, but with my wife out of work since last spring, there's no flexibility. Luckily my daughter has a great imagination and my wife and I have some creative ideas… but I digress.

During the process of getting my shop in order for a bunch of homemade Christmas presents I found that I had lots of pen kits just waiting to be made into something beautiful and useful…

Then I remembered the challenge idea, and checked online for ideas, and found a website where artists, writers anyone really can sign up, link their blog, and take on a 30 projects in 30 days challenge. The main goal wasn't to fill your shelves with tons of projects, but rather to force yourself to be creative everyday. Whether or not you think you have the time, you'll force yourself to be creative everyday, and in the process, you might find yourself taking your work in a new direction, or at least develop your abilities beyond where they'd be in a year or two from now if you just casually plodded along whenever time, energy (and the pull of the accursed TV) allow.

So, I have all these pen kits in the basement, I'll make 30 pens in 30 days!... But alas I only have 26 kits, and now I'm kinda into the 30 day idea. So I'll make pens and bottle stoppers! Yeah, that's the ticket. I'll have really nice gifts for everyone, and (thanks to the pen trading swap) I can do this all for free (or rather by only using money I'd already spent.)

Ok, now I know the spirit of the idea is just to practice your craft, and build up your skills and creativity… and I'm adding in the additional challenge of coming up with 30 "gift quality" items… well, pens still are quick, and if I have to make two a day to get one good one, time-wise that should still be OK. Besides which I'll be done on Dec 1st, and will still have 3 weeks to make or repair anything else that gets put on the list. No Problem.

no. Problem. Over the past year, between Christmas, birthdays, and a slew of cousins, nieces and nephews graduating, I've already gifted quite a few pens. Sure I can give more… but I can't really give the same thing two years in a row.

If only there was a way I could sell or trade these with friends, without coming out and having to "sell them", or put them on eBay and cross my fingers. Even though I've had a couple of fine art shows about ten years back (and had moderate success with them) friends and family (except for Mom) never seem to remember that I'm available for hire for interesting and unique gifts - often (cause I'm a sap) for pretty cheap.

Then I remembered reading about a "painting a day" auction that several painters came up with a few years ago. The idea was that they would spend about an hour painting a small canvas and market it to everyone on their mailing lists 24 hours in advance of a very short eBay auction. Most paintings sold for a bit over $100 in a matter of minutes. Most sold out, being collectible one of a kind pieces, that in turn allowed these artists to earn a fairly good living, and still have time to work on larger commissions that might take months if not years to sell.

Ok, how to adapt this idea… A Ha! take advantage of the viral marketing of social networking sites like Facebook, and give my friends (real and online acquaintances) the opportunity of taking part in a semi-private auction, where they can support a friend, and up-and-coming artist, and get something nice for themselves or to gift, that they might not otherwise be able to afford at a higher end art/artisan boutique.

What a win-win. I have the opportunity to get plenty of practice at my craft (without breaking the bank or flooding myself with pens) and my friends (the real ones at least) get to keep their money local. (and I won't have to give my six-year old a pair or matching ball point pens for Christmas. But look honey, it's bubinga!)

I'll be posting the projects here, after I get the ball rolling on my Facebook page. This is a "business page" so anyone on Facebook ("friend" or not)can view it (it might even be viewable by the general public). http://www.facebook.com/pages/Wilton-NH/Blanchard-Creative-Woodworking/32878627365?ref=s

if you're one of the jocks already on Facebook, check out the page, and come along for the ride… or set up a site of your own, and join me with your own 30 day challenge! I'm starting November 1st. Who's with me?


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

scottb said:


> *intro*
> 
> Off and on, over the past few years I had the idea to try to do a series of projects over the course of a week or so…. like 12 Christmas ornaments in 12 days, or a bunch of pens leading up to graduation time…. I've been pretty good about getting set up to make a bunch of pens, and then not having enough free time or energy to do anything about it… or conversely, having the idea a wee bit too late, and then totally forgetting about it until it was too late again the next year. Sound familiar?
> 
> ...


I might have to do this next year… I'd have to spend about 90 days getting everything ready to feel comfortable spending 30 days making something!


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

scottb said:


> *intro*
> 
> Off and on, over the past few years I had the idea to try to do a series of projects over the course of a week or so…. like 12 Christmas ornaments in 12 days, or a bunch of pens leading up to graduation time…. I've been pretty good about getting set up to make a bunch of pens, and then not having enough free time or energy to do anything about it… or conversely, having the idea a wee bit too late, and then totally forgetting about it until it was too late again the next year. Sound familiar?
> 
> ...


I became a fan. I'd be lucky to get to 50 projects in 50 years… so "Go Scott!"


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *intro*
> 
> Off and on, over the past few years I had the idea to try to do a series of projects over the course of a week or so…. like 12 Christmas ornaments in 12 days, or a bunch of pens leading up to graduation time…. I've been pretty good about getting set up to make a bunch of pens, and then not having enough free time or energy to do anything about it… or conversely, having the idea a wee bit too late, and then totally forgetting about it until it was too late again the next year. Sound familiar?
> 
> ...


Ok, Darryl… next Nov, we'll both make a slew of pens… I'm thinking after enough practice I might work up the nerve to make one of those really really high end kits from Craft Supplies USA.

Thanks Rob!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

scottb said:


> *intro*
> 
> Off and on, over the past few years I had the idea to try to do a series of projects over the course of a week or so…. like 12 Christmas ornaments in 12 days, or a bunch of pens leading up to graduation time…. I've been pretty good about getting set up to make a bunch of pens, and then not having enough free time or energy to do anything about it… or conversely, having the idea a wee bit too late, and then totally forgetting about it until it was too late again the next year. Sound familiar?
> 
> ...


That is a very interesting challenge and a pretty ambitious undertaking. The discipline to do 30 in 30 is as much of a motivator as the improved skill set. Coming up with 30 projects or making 30 of the same project requires a bit of focus (I'm still working on that). Good luck and I'll be looking forward to the results.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scottb said:


> *intro*
> 
> Off and on, over the past few years I had the idea to try to do a series of projects over the course of a week or so…. like 12 Christmas ornaments in 12 days, or a bunch of pens leading up to graduation time…. I've been pretty good about getting set up to make a bunch of pens, and then not having enough free time or energy to do anything about it… or conversely, having the idea a wee bit too late, and then totally forgetting about it until it was too late again the next year. Sound familiar?
> 
> ...


Good luck Scott.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

scottb said:


> *intro*
> 
> Off and on, over the past few years I had the idea to try to do a series of projects over the course of a week or so…. like 12 Christmas ornaments in 12 days, or a bunch of pens leading up to graduation time…. I've been pretty good about getting set up to make a bunch of pens, and then not having enough free time or energy to do anything about it… or conversely, having the idea a wee bit too late, and then totally forgetting about it until it was too late again the next year. Sound familiar?
> 
> ...


I will be following your growth along the way. Keep us posted.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

scottb said:


> *intro*
> 
> Off and on, over the past few years I had the idea to try to do a series of projects over the course of a week or so…. like 12 Christmas ornaments in 12 days, or a bunch of pens leading up to graduation time…. I've been pretty good about getting set up to make a bunch of pens, and then not having enough free time or energy to do anything about it… or conversely, having the idea a wee bit too late, and then totally forgetting about it until it was too late again the next year. Sound familiar?
> 
> ...


Very great idea Scott! Hope this goes well for you - what a great way to keep yourself motivated and creative. Checked out your FAcebook and signed up as a fan, too.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

scottb said:


> *intro*
> 
> Off and on, over the past few years I had the idea to try to do a series of projects over the course of a week or so…. like 12 Christmas ornaments in 12 days, or a bunch of pens leading up to graduation time…. I've been pretty good about getting set up to make a bunch of pens, and then not having enough free time or energy to do anything about it… or conversely, having the idea a wee bit too late, and then totally forgetting about it until it was too late again the next year. Sound familiar?
> 
> ...


you're the best!! An inspiration indeed.

now.. will one of those items have a "secret compartment"?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

scottb said:


> *intro*
> 
> Off and on, over the past few years I had the idea to try to do a series of projects over the course of a week or so…. like 12 Christmas ornaments in 12 days, or a bunch of pens leading up to graduation time…. I've been pretty good about getting set up to make a bunch of pens, and then not having enough free time or energy to do anything about it… or conversely, having the idea a wee bit too late, and then totally forgetting about it until it was too late again the next year. Sound familiar?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a pretty interesting challenge. I will be watching you on this one.

Rita and I have boiled Christmas down to this: time with family - period. We have some good times and no obligations.

For us, this will be our first Christmas' together in 5 years.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *intro*
> 
> Off and on, over the past few years I had the idea to try to do a series of projects over the course of a week or so…. like 12 Christmas ornaments in 12 days, or a bunch of pens leading up to graduation time…. I've been pretty good about getting set up to make a bunch of pens, and then not having enough free time or energy to do anything about it… or conversely, having the idea a wee bit too late, and then totally forgetting about it until it was too late again the next year. Sound familiar?
> 
> ...


I think that's why so many of us like Thanksgiving best Todd - just family and no gift giving stresses… That's why I picked that time of year to be born!
Last year (after moving cross country) my (same age uncle) turned his Turkey Day into a 4 day long affair. - Since my aunt won't fly we're going to have to go out there one of these years for that experience. For Christmas, we were kicking around the idea of just limiting our gift giving to parents and children, but that being said I love playing Santa. I still want to see all the presents under the tree, not greedy overindulgence, but the magic of the experience… I'd so love to get his gig.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*thirteen days in...*

Meant to do a first week in review… but I've been a little busy with turning and blogging, not enough time for more blogging! - in fact, I think I've spent slightly less time in the shop, than in documenting the process.

Week one:









A week or two before I began, I took stock of my pen kits, and noted that I had nearly enough to do a months worth, I did order a few bottle stoppers to make sure I had enough kits to have something for everyday, just in case I didn't have time to work out some supplemental projects over the course of the trip. Before day one, I selected, cut, drilled and glued up a bunch of blanks so I'd be ready to hit the ground running, but I didn't prep everything so I could do some things on a whim as well.

I thought about starting a few days early, and having a bit of a backlog so I could be less frantic about the creation and documentation, (and I'd be done in time for thanksgiving - you know, when I'd have a few free days to actually spend in the shop!)... as luck, work and seasonal illness would have it, I didn't start early, I woke up on the first with no projects, but being a saturday I had time to turn (and rake the yard) before putting up the first pen, The Walnut Burl Euro.

I chose to start with a Euro because I knew they were a little forgiving with the tube lengths. I've got a cigar pen to repair because I took just a bit off the tube when squaring the blank and things just wouldn't go together quite right… so best to start off slowly - because I hadn't made a pen in several months.

I planned to use lots of interesting woods, from the swaps and trades with other LJ's as well as local (in some cases VERY local woods)

The first stopper was from a piece of cherry I saved from the firewood pile, and I had a bit of trouble with the end… easy, and inspired fix… inlay a state quarter! (I thought this would sell right away as a nice souvenir… but alas, none of the stoppers were bid on.

The second stopper was "supposed" to be a lilac one… I've been looking at a piece I harvested from my yard, with a split in it, for months… decided to finally give it a go, but I didn't like how the split looked in the final piece. Too bad as the grain was really neat, with its purple swirls of grain.
I tried cleaning it up with some carving tools before I ultimately filled it with epoxy and returned it smooth. I could have gone with clear, or filling it with sawdust…. but I thought I'd try another color. Having some black anthracite left over from when we epoxy grouted the kitchen counters, I mixed that in, a very fine black powder.

It turned fine enough, but not without grinding away part of the chisel… maybe the (admittedly old) chisel wasn't HSS or something sturdy enough, or perhaps that just won't do as a filler. One lesson learned… Oh and design wise, I'm not happy with the color, finish or how it looks with the overall piece… Nothing ventured, nothing gained. (and no money lost, so all's good)










Current tally of projects = umber of days  +1

Then over the course of the first full week of the month we had the election and I was working over an hour from home, so I really wanted to get ahead (did I already mention this?). So, sunday I did make (well, turn, but not assemble a couple of pens, which did make things a bit easier the next couple of days, but for the rest of the week, and everyday since I've had to come home from work, turn a pen and then post it online. Facebook, Lumberjocks and on the thirtydays site. - oh yeah and my own blog - thank you Lumberjocks widgets!!!

I pretty quickly stopped getting anxious about if people were commenting on the projects on facebook, or more hopefully, bidding on them. - Three pens sold to date! (the first three pens posted in fact) and I was realizing that I was getting the knack of quickly putting an edge back on my tools and getting right back on the lathe. I was getting used to the zen of turning a little something everyday, a little meditation before (or just as likely) after dinner. And it didn't take long for me to see this whole body of work begin to accumulate.

come the third weekend I was going to get ahead for sure - I've got a birthday coming up, going to see the new 007 movie with Mom this week, and I'm still working about an hour from home, so I've got a bit of a time crunch coming… but, after seeing a bunch of Euros posted and a few bottle stoppers posted with no activity on the facebook page, I thought I'd offer up something different. Something I could post for cheap, something just as useful, and I decided to make one of those paper pot making tools - for starting seedlings. They retail for about $20…








I grabbed a piece of "vintage" maple that I set aside from the neighbors civil war era maple that came down a couple years back, and turned the bottom and top of the tool (I had plans from a magazine to follow…. I was going to make a bunch of them from salvaged railings, but those were too small in diameter, so I had to go with the maple that I was afraid might check, if not split.








The bottom was made from 4/4 stock, saved from my maple pub table, the top grew up next door.









I cut a few inches off the log, which days later hasn't checked, but the "head" of the tool checked almost immediately, but after a few hours seemed to become stable. Seeing that, I decided I couldn't really offer this up as a "sellable" piece, but after turing the bottom I was pretty confident to try a small bowl. - so I made two (which I'm counting as one project).

you wouldn't know it to look at it, but between looking at the plans, mounting and remounting both pieces between centers, in the 4 jaw chuck reversing it, ooops, re-reversing it…. this project took me most of the afternoon saturday,... so much for getting ahead. The bowls were easier, If I remake the pot making tool for sale, I'm sure It'll go much faster.

current tally: n+2-or potentially, 32 projects in 30 days.

The only casualty in this process so far is TV. I've got a backlog of taped shows to watch - will be just the ticket when everything goes into reruns!.. but until then, I'm really enjoying the creative process… the meditation at the lathe, playing with so many different woods, and getting better and more efficient at sharpening. You couldn't get this experience from a class at any price. (but I'm still asking Santa for a class just the same)

Chris Schwarz wrote about taking this 30 day approach to improving his hand cut dovetails (which was a very successful venture) and with the improvements I'm seeing after a week, I'm already thinking about what I might try for the next 30 day event in April - or maybe a 31 day event in Jan if I get itchy to try something new. But for now, I still have a few things planned for the rest of this month that I've never tried before.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

scottb said:


> *thirteen days in...*
> 
> Meant to do a first week in review… but I've been a little busy with turning and blogging, not enough time for more blogging! - in fact, I think I've spent slightly less time in the shop, than in documenting the process.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blog, Scott. I am having fun watching from afar.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

scottb said:


> *thirteen days in...*
> 
> Meant to do a first week in review… but I've been a little busy with turning and blogging, not enough time for more blogging! - in fact, I think I've spent slightly less time in the shop, than in documenting the process.
> 
> ...


great blog…i think the sacrifice (tv) is well worth it!!!!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

scottb said:


> *thirteen days in...*
> 
> Meant to do a first week in review… but I've been a little busy with turning and blogging, not enough time for more blogging! - in fact, I think I've spent slightly less time in the shop, than in documenting the process.
> 
> ...


Good stuff. When you first started this I thought about the self-inflicted anxiety of maintaining such a schedule. I like the idea of the project time becoming somewhat meditative.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

scottb said:


> *thirteen days in...*
> 
> Meant to do a first week in review… but I've been a little busy with turning and blogging, not enough time for more blogging! - in fact, I think I've spent slightly less time in the shop, than in documenting the process.
> 
> ...


This is a great blog. It has been fun and inspirational to watch you take and meet this challenge.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *thirteen days in...*
> 
> Meant to do a first week in review… but I've been a little busy with turning and blogging, not enough time for more blogging! - in fact, I think I've spent slightly less time in the shop, than in documenting the process.
> 
> ...


Sure, there can be a bit of anxiety, especially when I come home and "have to" make something. My wife has been Wonderfully supportive. - partly because of the sales bit, which admittedly puts on added stress having to have projects worthy of others, rather than just settling on or allowing a project of any quality just so long as it's complete… but I'm inspired by the public to offer up variety and creativity too, and not just settle into a rut of offering safe and similar items.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

scottb said:


> *thirteen days in...*
> 
> Meant to do a first week in review… but I've been a little busy with turning and blogging, not enough time for more blogging! - in fact, I think I've spent slightly less time in the shop, than in documenting the process.
> 
> ...


Nice job Scott, keep up the good work, you'll be surprised how much better you will become at everything. Even creativity will increase. Nice.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

scottb said:


> *thirteen days in...*
> 
> Meant to do a first week in review… but I've been a little busy with turning and blogging, not enough time for more blogging! - in fact, I think I've spent slightly less time in the shop, than in documenting the process.
> 
> ...


kudos to you for sticking with this!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*review*

Here's the "class" photos for weeks 2, 3 and 4. check out my projects for more pix/details









2 bowl "box" and pens from Hawaii









pens, closed ended bamboo pen, paper pot making tool, bottle stoppers and a mushroom box









Square bowl, pens and an eccentric tree.
(missing from the last photo is the bing cherry/pecan pen.)

The weeks where I had some pen blanks pre-prepped made for easy days, regardless of when I got home from work, and still had to turn, take photos and post the projects online. (Facebook, here and at the actual 30 in 30 site.)

Am I glad I did this? You bet. I've gotten a much better handle on my turning (though I know I'm using the skew wrong), and I'm much better at sharpening.

Surprisingly, there were very few projects that didn't work out. I had a much better success ratio than I would have guessed. The lilac bottle stopper was an experiment in the first place, so that wasn't a surprise. Getting the hang of the Bic pens took a bit, my first one in Bamboo exploded when I was turning it. The spalted maple/blackwood one, was a "fix" that didn't quite work, a fix only necessary because I reversed the bushings my accident. A fix that would have worked perfectly if I had a collet chuck, or pin jaws for my 4 jaw chuck. - however the fix on that enabled me to get that last pen turned to successful completion, the blood orange one (Osage and bloodwood) the bloodwood makes up for where the osage root tore out beyond repair. (following the previous osage atlas pen that cracked just as I was assembling it. I was bound and determined to make a functioning pen out of that beautiful wood.

Financially was this event a success? Kind of. I'd already had all the kits from previous excursions out to woodcraft last April, and before. So in a manner of speaking I didn't have to spend any money to get things out there. I did buy a few more bottle stoppers to make sure, if the bowls and boxes didn't work out, that I would still be able to make 30 items. I was doing this just as much for practice, as I was for getting friends and family some top notch pens for cheaper than at the higher end art and craft fairs. So, yes I did make some money (in the end, profit exceeded double cost if I remember correctly - which I wish was all to be reinvested in my lathe, but went towards Christmas and/or life expenses… at least all these pens were made and found great homes and I didn't have to give them all to my little one in lieu of other things. And while I could dwell on what my hourly rate could have been (not too bad actually if you only count the time spent turning - I spent much less time turning than I did with all the pix and blogging). I remind myself that I couldn't have paid for the knowledge I got from this experience. I couldn't have picked this up (and retained it) from a class at any price. (Though I still am hoping Santa gives me a certificate for a class. I took a five-week spindle turning class, but I've had to figure out faceplate turning on my own.

At present, I have very few of these projects left. (Just three of the stoppers, and three of the pens) Most sold during the auction, or when family was here for my Birthday or Thanksgiving. Just seeing them really helped. I did put two of them in the LJ pen traders swap box that I just shipped off today, and two were slated to be Christmas presents (if they didn't sell) so I quickly pulled those two off the table as soon as the timer wound down.

Did this turn me off from wanting to use the lathe, or be in the shop? I did take a few days off after 12/1. but I have been back at the lathe several times in the past week or so. Still had a few Christmas presents to take care of (can't post them yet, but they are done!). and I'm even working on a couple projects for fun, possibly prototypes for future gift giving, but it's nice making some things, for no reason, while I'm still in "lathe mode."

Did I really make a mess of the shop, (going from work to lathe to camera to computer?) I'd spent many weekend last winter trying to get the shop clean enough to get to work in. I never quite got to the point where I wanted to… and cranking out all these projects hasn't helped matters. I feel like I'm back to square one on that score. I have tools, shavings and wood all over the place. Come to think of it, if I can get all the wood organized (again), it won't be so bad. (Some days I think I'll never be ready for my shop inspection from Ms Debbie P)

I expect I'll be doing this challenge again next year, but I'll be trying some more ambitious designs and kits. I wonder about the sales aspect (if the economy isn't any better) because I'll have to be selling at a higher price point. Anyhow, between now and then I'm going to tackle another 30 days project leading up to Easter - making Eggs. But those will be for me, for "fun." So they'll be a bit less pressure on myself with that challenge. In the meantime I'll be collecting some interesting woods to make a bowlful of eggs from.

Anyone up for joining me next time for their own 30 day challenge?


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

scottb said:


> *review*
> 
> Here's the "class" photos for weeks 2, 3 and 4. check out my projects for more pix/details
> 
> ...


You had a very productive 30 days. It was fun to watch your progress. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scottb said:


> *review*
> 
> Here's the "class" photos for weeks 2, 3 and 4. check out my projects for more pix/details
> 
> ...


Great series of projects. Thanks for the tours or your daily life.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

scottb said:


> *review*
> 
> Here's the "class" photos for weeks 2, 3 and 4. check out my projects for more pix/details
> 
> ...


This 30/30 project has captured my imagination. It would be a great learning curve to tackle thirty things I don't normally build. Last month I did three small shelves in three days and thought of you. One day I hope to really give it a shot.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

scottb said:


> *review*
> 
> Here's the "class" photos for weeks 2, 3 and 4. check out my projects for more pix/details
> 
> ...


Very productive and it had to have made you a faster worker and quicker thinker along with being able to come up with new ideas faster.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*Round II, June 2009*

I had a great time with this challenge last Nov, learned a lot, and made a lot of sawdust. Took a long time to finally get the shop remotely clean after that. I tried to parlay that challenge into doing a project a week for this year. I was off to a good start before work had me on the road way too much. I started a toybox, a bowl, some shop storage, a wineglass, jigs… I forget what else.

Now, I'm looking at a few foul weather days and my intention of working in the yard and garden, playing in the woods (I've recently got into, addicted really, to geocaching) is a bust. Now that the lathe has had a nice long (well deserved) rest, I'm ready to make up for lost time. (I haven't been blogging enough, and somewhat MIA from LJ besides.)

and what luck, June is just around the corner, and 30 days long to boot.

I just announced on Facebook that I was gearing up for round two. I've already got 12 pen blanks prepped and ready to go, and some other ideas I'm eager to give a shot.

I'm going to preview the finished works on my FB page, a preview to any friends and family who are looking for a nice grad or dad gift. Early Christmas present perhaps? Buy handmade!!!
However, I'm not going to pressure myself this time to come up with 30 sale-able projects, just 30 in total. If any (IMHO) are good enough, then I'll post them on my Etsy site the day after I preview them on FB (and LJ of course!)

What is this whole 30 projects in 30 days challenge? Want to do one of your own? Read back through this series, check out the links… and let us know what you comes out of your shop.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

scottb said:


> *Round II, June 2009*
> 
> I had a great time with this challenge last Nov, learned a lot, and made a lot of sawdust. Took a long time to finally get the shop remotely clean after that. I tried to parlay that challenge into doing a project a week for this year. I was off to a good start before work had me on the road way too much. I started a toybox, a bowl, some shop storage, a wineglass, jigs… I forget what else.
> 
> ...


A noble effort. Best of luck and perhaps I'll be a customer before long. Nice to read from you again.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

scottb said:


> *Round II, June 2009*
> 
> I had a great time with this challenge last Nov, learned a lot, and made a lot of sawdust. Took a long time to finally get the shop remotely clean after that. I tried to parlay that challenge into doing a project a week for this year. I was off to a good start before work had me on the road way too much. I started a toybox, a bowl, some shop storage, a wineglass, jigs… I forget what else.
> 
> ...


sounds like the kind of pressure I've had for years being in business for myself. I hope you meet your challenge.I 'll just Wait for the results. It's good to challenge yourself to see what you can do.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

scottb said:


> *Round II, June 2009*
> 
> I had a great time with this challenge last Nov, learned a lot, and made a lot of sawdust. Took a long time to finally get the shop remotely clean after that. I tried to parlay that challenge into doing a project a week for this year. I was off to a good start before work had me on the road way too much. I started a toybox, a bowl, some shop storage, a wineglass, jigs… I forget what else.
> 
> ...


I look forward to watching your progress. As for me.. I'll challenge myself to watch your 30 projects


----------



## WhittleMeThis (Mar 1, 2009)

scottb said:


> *Round II, June 2009*
> 
> I had a great time with this challenge last Nov, learned a lot, and made a lot of sawdust. Took a long time to finally get the shop remotely clean after that. I tried to parlay that challenge into doing a project a week for this year. I was off to a good start before work had me on the road way too much. I started a toybox, a bowl, some shop storage, a wineglass, jigs… I forget what else.
> 
> ...


30 projects in 30 days Yikes I would need a serious vacation after that, I too will take up the challenge of following your progress.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

scottb said:


> *Round II, June 2009*
> 
> I had a great time with this challenge last Nov, learned a lot, and made a lot of sawdust. Took a long time to finally get the shop remotely clean after that. I tried to parlay that challenge into doing a project a week for this year. I was off to a good start before work had me on the road way too much. I started a toybox, a bowl, some shop storage, a wineglass, jigs… I forget what else.
> 
> ...


nice to see you are coming back with a BANG!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

scottb said:


> *Round II, June 2009*
> 
> I had a great time with this challenge last Nov, learned a lot, and made a lot of sawdust. Took a long time to finally get the shop remotely clean after that. I tried to parlay that challenge into doing a project a week for this year. I was off to a good start before work had me on the road way too much. I started a toybox, a bowl, some shop storage, a wineglass, jigs… I forget what else.
> 
> ...


I've missed you also Scott,

I think it may a lot to do with this busy site nowadays.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

scottb said:


> *Round II, June 2009*
> 
> I had a great time with this challenge last Nov, learned a lot, and made a lot of sawdust. Took a long time to finally get the shop remotely clean after that. I tried to parlay that challenge into doing a project a week for this year. I was off to a good start before work had me on the road way too much. I started a toybox, a bowl, some shop storage, a wineglass, jigs… I forget what else.
> 
> ...


ok Scott, I'm not going to just watch this time, I'm going to join you on this little quest.
let's make some sawdust!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

scottb said:


> *Round II, June 2009*
> 
> I had a great time with this challenge last Nov, learned a lot, and made a lot of sawdust. Took a long time to finally get the shop remotely clean after that. I tried to parlay that challenge into doing a project a week for this year. I was off to a good start before work had me on the road way too much. I started a toybox, a bowl, some shop storage, a wineglass, jigs… I forget what else.
> 
> ...


cant wait…


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

scottb said:


> *Round II, June 2009*
> 
> I had a great time with this challenge last Nov, learned a lot, and made a lot of sawdust. Took a long time to finally get the shop remotely clean after that. I tried to parlay that challenge into doing a project a week for this year. I was off to a good start before work had me on the road way too much. I started a toybox, a bowl, some shop storage, a wineglass, jigs… I forget what else.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed your last challenge and seriously considered possibly joining you, but I must say I'm a bit hesitant. 30 in 30 is a a significant challenge for the hobbyist. I haven't planned it out, and I know I won't finish one a day, but I think I might get 30 over the next 30 days. Count me in Scott. I think you've got a good thing going.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *Round II, June 2009*
> 
> I had a great time with this challenge last Nov, learned a lot, and made a lot of sawdust. Took a long time to finally get the shop remotely clean after that. I tried to parlay that challenge into doing a project a week for this year. I was off to a good start before work had me on the road way too much. I started a toybox, a bowl, some shop storage, a wineglass, jigs… I forget what else.
> 
> ...


yay! I've two jocks to join me on this little quest. - nothing like deciding to tie up your days at the last minute.

I too have already prepped a bunch of pen blanks to get started, but I certainly don't have enough to turn nothing but pens. I'm still looking and playing around with ideas for things I'm interested in making - mostly things I thought I'd have time for last Christmas.

Russel, last time I did do a project a day (if not two because one didn't quite work out so well.) This time I'm posting one a day, but not neccessarily making one start-finish in the span of one day. Though I will get at least 30 things completed in this time.

I still have to set up my photo area, and hopefully I won't be spending as much time with pix and blogging as woodworking. I really wore myself out more with the documentation, and all the cross posting. Lumberjocks, Facebook, the 30 projects website (now seemingly defunct), and my own personal blog. Yikes.

I also said I'm not trying to make 30 pieces that are good enough to sell, this way I'll really challenge myself to try something new, without worrying about making a "plan b" project, if things go south at 9pm!

Gentlemen, the sawdust flies in 5.5 hours!!!!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*And it begins (again)*

Starting this second challenge/journey, this time accompanied by two fellow jocks. 
Darryl and Russel. It sure is going to be fun watching our collective progress, see what great new things come out of our shops, and hear about how this adventure shapes our woodworking journey.

Project 1/30:


Last time I was attempting to make a sell-able piece every day. This time I'm not going to force myself to have to make something come out that perfect. Sure it gave me great practice with my pens and bottlestoppers, but it was a bit nerve wracking and it made me make "safer" choices.

Once the challenge was over, I dared step outside my comfort zone and made my first projects turned on perpendicular axes - these coffee scoops requiring spindle and bowl turning.


In the coming days/weeks, if I am so inspired to try something else I havent tried before. Something Ive only read about, or even something I've never even seen yet, I'll be willing to try, without having to have a plan B.
I'm hoping to really give my creative muse a workout this time… and who knows, maybe some odd art collector will want to buy a tri-axis bowl (with an embedded skew) that broke into a billion bits after it flew off the lathe?

Last November, I was posting on a (seemingly) now-defunct website. and the rules were simple. Make something (draw, bake, paint, write, whatever your creative outlet is) everyday for the month. Post it. (they hosted the event in April, June, Sept, and Nov)

I'm still following the spirit of the original contest, by posting a new project everyday… but I'm not requiring myself to complete something in one day… just so long as I stagger my projects so that I can complete and post one everyday. And everything is started/finished within 30 days. If it's something I'd started before the word "go" then it doesn't count… (I am hoping to be motivated by my progress to complete some of these 90% done projects while I'm down in the shop - you know waiting for the glue to dry, or for the brain to kick-in.) Whatever your take is on the 30 in 30,... it's all good. Russel is working on multiple, varied projects at the same time, and will likely post en masse when he's ready.

It's not too late join in (granted you might have a little bit of catch-up to do) Just so long as you're not making 30 of the same thing (cause the idea is to challenge yourself) get on board this train, and see where your creativity takes you. There's plenty of room - and the coffee's really good. Otherwise, sit back and relax. Next train departs, Nov 1, 2009. I've already booked my ticket!


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

scottb said:


> *And it begins (again)*
> 
> Starting this second challenge/journey, this time accompanied by two fellow jocks.
> Darryl and Russel. It sure is going to be fun watching our collective progress, see what great new things come out of our shops, and hear about how this adventure shapes our woodworking journey.
> ...


It's nice to see you raising the bar on your second go around. I hate to admit that I may be taking a bit of the "safe" route in my first go around, but I do hope to through a couple of curve balls in the mix to keep it interesting.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *And it begins (again)*
> 
> Starting this second challenge/journey, this time accompanied by two fellow jocks.
> Darryl and Russel. It sure is going to be fun watching our collective progress, see what great new things come out of our shops, and hear about how this adventure shapes our woodworking journey.
> ...


twas merely the "for sale" aspect that had me on that route… just committing to this process is a huge step in its own right. and like running your first marathon, mere completion should be considered a major victory.


----------



## FordMike (Nov 23, 2008)

scottb said:


> *And it begins (again)*
> 
> Starting this second challenge/journey, this time accompanied by two fellow jocks.
> Darryl and Russel. It sure is going to be fun watching our collective progress, see what great new things come out of our shops, and hear about how this adventure shapes our woodworking journey.
> ...


Good Luck with the challenge, a challenge like this can help you develope good and bad habits, be sure you are learning the former and forgetting the latter. I am a amateur/pro turner ( my turning supplies a significant portion of my income) although I still go to the salt mine/Car Lot dailey hense the handle. I produce mostly bowls and platters with natural edges and spend as much time slabbing big trees as turning these days and envy you for being able to turn every day. Good Luck and Best wishes Ford Mike


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

scottb said:


> *And it begins (again)*
> 
> Starting this second challenge/journey, this time accompanied by two fellow jocks.
> Darryl and Russel. It sure is going to be fun watching our collective progress, see what great new things come out of our shops, and hear about how this adventure shapes our woodworking journey.
> ...


One down and twenty-nine to go. Making thing "for sale" does add pressure and can strangle creativity, so leaving that aspect out should make this a more interesting trip.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*3 days, 3 pens...*

Sure, I'd prepped a bunch o pens going into this contest… But now that I'm posting 3 for 3, It just seems kinda weird posting nothing else yet. Today was the 2nd of 2 cigar pens. One gold, one platinum, both Hawaiian woods. Check that, GORGEOUS Hawaiian woods.

Well, we won't be seeing any more cigar pens this month. Hawaiian or otherwise. Not because I think your sick of pens pens pens, or I'm getting bored with them, I just dont have any more. So, now you know what you wont be seeing… but what else will you be seeing???

Well, I'm heading back down to the shop tonight to get a jump on a couple other (non-pen related) projects… and maybe prep some more pen blanks too! Ha! Time will tell.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

scottb said:


> *3 days, 3 pens...*
> 
> Sure, I'd prepped a bunch o pens going into this contest… But now that I'm posting 3 for 3, It just seems kinda weird posting nothing else yet. Today was the 2nd of 2 cigar pens. One gold, one platinum, both Hawaiian woods. Check that, GORGEOUS Hawaiian woods.
> 
> ...


3 nice pens good job


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

scottb said:


> *3 days, 3 pens...*
> 
> Sure, I'd prepped a bunch o pens going into this contest… But now that I'm posting 3 for 3, It just seems kinda weird posting nothing else yet. Today was the 2nd of 2 cigar pens. One gold, one platinum, both Hawaiian woods. Check that, GORGEOUS Hawaiian woods.
> 
> ...


Personally, I like the cigar pens and due to a minor (now under control) addiction, I've got more than I can use. They're fun to turn and to my way of thinking, always look and feel good.

So, make more pens and encourage the fine art of writing. ;-)


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

scottb said:


> *3 days, 3 pens...*
> 
> Sure, I'd prepped a bunch o pens going into this contest… But now that I'm posting 3 for 3, It just seems kinda weird posting nothing else yet. Today was the 2nd of 2 cigar pens. One gold, one platinum, both Hawaiian woods. Check that, GORGEOUS Hawaiian woods.
> 
> ...


Sure like that Hawaiian Koa Scott…......sweet.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*week one in review, with supplemental projects!*

One week, three pens, three rings, two stoppers, 
a bowl, garden waterer/composter, and something I can't show you.











...

And finally, to avoid the need for a spoiler alert, on the chance a fellow geocacher finds me here, I submit no photos for one of the "supplemental" projects I've done this week. (If I had pictures, I'd claim it as a real project) This and the garden bin would take me into next week.

Lately, I've gotten into geocaching, and when the weather is nice (and not so nice) I like to head out and, well, use billion dollar satellites to find tupperware in the woods. It gets me out of the shop, which is good and bad. Good for the exercise anyhow, and it's fun.

In under two months my wife, little one and I have been out and about, and have, as of this week, logged 100 finds. An impressive milestone, especially for the week I've undertaken this 30/30 challenge. To celebrate we got iced coffee, then placed out first caches out in the wild. One of which is a wooden "container" (holding a 35mm film canister) made to blend in with the woods it's hidden in. My fellow cachers have to use their GPS to get in the vicinity, use their powers of observation to actually detect the container, and sign the tiny log book inside. Think responsible woodland graffitti "I was here", but without harming the area, and typically leaving the area a little cleaner than you found it.

So, while the dictum is, no photo it didn't happen, you'll have to take my word for it when I say I took some maple off the turning pile, chucked it up on the lathe, made a container out of it, and set it free. (Cause if a Lumberjock says it's so, it's so.)...

well, actually you don't have to take my word for it… a couple of quotes from those who've already found it.

Loved the hide.
Enjoyed the container.
….nice hide which might stick out like a sore thumb during daylight, but tonight I just felt lucky. Thanks for a great addition along the trail! 
My sisters were too loud

these, the actual listing, and ever more comments here

-

Aaaaand… my Milo pen was featured as one of 15 good fathers Day gift ideas (found on Etsy) on Grungezombie

Very nice.

-
7 days in, 11 projects done (total). 3 weeks to go!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

scottb said:


> *week one in review, with supplemental projects!*
> 
> One week, three pens, three rings, two stoppers,
> a bowl, garden waterer/composter, and something I can't show you.
> ...


You and Russel are off to a great start.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

scottb said:


> *week one in review, with supplemental projects!*
> 
> One week, three pens, three rings, two stoppers,
> a bowl, garden waterer/composter, and something I can't show you.
> ...


Nice collection. I'm partial to the rings myself. A pretty productive first week by the looks of things.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *week one in review, with supplemental projects!*
> 
> One week, three pens, three rings, two stoppers,
> a bowl, garden waterer/composter, and something I can't show you.
> ...


and the second week starts off pretty sweet too:

My Milo pen is currently being featured as a good fathers Day gift idea on Grungezombie


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*week two, in review*

6 days, 7 more projects:








To date:
six pens, six rings, three stoppers, 
a bowl, garden waterer/composter, one secret geocaching project.

and… one pen featured online at Grungezombie as a good fathers day gift idea,


and one pen sold!


not a bad week at all…
Looking forward to a busy, but hopefully great week #3!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

scottb said:


> *week two, in review*
> 
> 6 days, 7 more projects:
> 
> ...


getting closer good group of projects


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

scottb said:


> *week two, in review*
> 
> 6 days, 7 more projects:
> 
> ...


congrats!
your progress inspires me to try and get caught up and beat this!
I think my social responsibilities are done for the time being…


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*week three in pre-view*

I didn't take on this challenge having to make a project every day, just start and finish 30 of them in 30 days. Well, this week is looking to be rather busy… so I took advantage of the rainy day, and get a few things knocked off. Now I won't have to sweat it at the end of the day… or have to play catch-up come next weekend. I've been on too good of a roll to let things slip now.

Fortunately, I'd already glued up a bunch of blocks for rings and such, but I need to get some more pen blanks prepped… I'm thinking of trying out a new style of pen, but which should I order???

The problem with rings and such, is that each new size is really more like three projects, what with having to make a jam chuck for finishing the outside and a sanding jig small enough to get inside. Anyhow here's a sneek peek of the coming weeks projects to tide you over until I get a free minute to post them:










yep, thats a teeny tiny ring, and a couple of bigguns.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

scottb said:


> *week three in pre-view*
> 
> I didn't take on this challenge having to make a project every day, just start and finish 30 of them in 30 days. Well, this week is looking to be rather busy… so I took advantage of the rainy day, and get a few things knocked off. Now I won't have to sweat it at the end of the day… or have to play catch-up come next weekend. I've been on too good of a roll to let things slip now.
> 
> ...


These look good. The biguns could be napkin rings. Just need a couple more for a set.

Keep it up.

Scrappy


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

scottb said:


> *week three in pre-view*
> 
> I didn't take on this challenge having to make a project every day, just start and finish 30 of them in 30 days. Well, this week is looking to be rather busy… so I took advantage of the rainy day, and get a few things knocked off. Now I won't have to sweat it at the end of the day… or have to play catch-up come next weekend. I've been on too good of a roll to let things slip now.
> 
> ...


your rings look great.

as for the pen kit, I like the Jr. Gent (with non-postable cap) from Craft Supplies USA the best.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *week three in pre-view*
> 
> I didn't take on this challenge having to make a project every day, just start and finish 30 of them in 30 days. Well, this week is looking to be rather busy… so I took advantage of the rainy day, and get a few things knocked off. Now I won't have to sweat it at the end of the day… or have to play catch-up come next weekend. I've been on too good of a roll to let things slip now.
> 
> ...


more like towel rings scrappy…

I've been looking at that one too Darryl, I think I traded for a completed one of those in the last round of the pen swap. I don't know why but I'm a little anxious about getting the grain to line up perfectly with the cap. Its easy to align the euros, slimlines and cigars, no chance for messing those up. well, I do have a Craft Supplies gift card from Santa to use still….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

scottb said:


> *week three in pre-view*
> 
> I didn't take on this challenge having to make a project every day, just start and finish 30 of them in 30 days. Well, this week is looking to be rather busy… so I took advantage of the rainy day, and get a few things knocked off. Now I won't have to sweat it at the end of the day… or have to play catch-up come next weekend. I've been on too good of a roll to let things slip now.
> 
> ...


Loooking good


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

scottb said:


> *week three in pre-view*
> 
> I didn't take on this challenge having to make a project every day, just start and finish 30 of them in 30 days. Well, this week is looking to be rather busy… so I took advantage of the rainy day, and get a few things knocked off. Now I won't have to sweat it at the end of the day… or have to play catch-up come next weekend. I've been on too good of a roll to let things slip now.
> 
> ...


Some really nice looking rings there. Can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*week three in re-view*










new photo… but it otherwise looks about the same as the beginning of the week, eh?

If only work was more considerate of my personal time plans. I had to head off to the wilds of Boothbay, Maine this week. The good news is I was gone and back in one trip. The better news, I "had" to stop by Woodcraft on the way there. The bad news, I couldn't exactly get any projects done in the hotel room, so I just read turning magazines. I say hotel, twasn't quite that… barely a step up from camping really. If there's a cheaper room, they'll book it. Ah, the joy's of not getting a per-diem. Good seafood though.

Anywho, I got a good jump on the past several days worth of projects last weekend, and tomorrow, in addition to actually posting them, I'm back on the 30 projects in 30 days horse. Gotta get crackin', only 10 days left. - it's not like I get an extension or anything.

The long and the short - it's looking like 30 projects in 25 days, but at least I have a few projects to try that I didn't have last week.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

scottb said:


> *week three in re-view*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Scott, those rings are cool.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scottb said:


> *week three in re-view*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Scott. Keep busy.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

scottb said:


> *week three in re-view*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

scottb said:


> *week three in re-view*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you had been quiet for a while. It is unfortunate that hotels will have pools, spas and gyms, but no woodshops. Where's the customer service there? It's good to see you back and moving forward.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*week three in re-view. redux*

Happy Solstice and Happy Fathers Day!

Whether it's the first day of summer or winter, it's a great day to fire up the grill. 
June 21st. Three weeks in. Just about 3/4 of the way through this challenge.

The week took me away from the shop, so most of these projects were done on two weekend days. While it would be nice to get busy and coast through the rest of the month, I think I'll just take it one at a time (especially if it's going to be as rainy as they say.)







To date:
seven pens, seven rings, two bracelets, one napkin ring, three stoppers, one foot massager
two bowls, a garden waterer/composter, and one secret geocaching project.

...with nine days to go.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

scottb said:


> *week three in re-view. redux*
> 
> Happy Solstice and Happy Fathers Day!
> 
> ...


Your jewelry so beautiful. I must do this!


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

scottb said:


> *week three in re-view. redux*
> 
> Happy Solstice and Happy Fathers Day!
> 
> ...


keep up the great work!
you are certainly making better headway than I am!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *week three in re-view. redux*
> 
> Happy Solstice and Happy Fathers Day!
> 
> ...


I'd LOOOVE to see your jewelry Todd.

I may have done more projects, so far, Darryl, but you've already worked waaay more pieces of wood than I will all year.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

scottb said:


> *week three in re-view. redux*
> 
> Happy Solstice and Happy Fathers Day!
> 
> ...


are you telling me that you aren't going to cut 2400 pieces of wood this year??

...wow, I guess when it's typed out like that it does seem a little nuts!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*Nightmare on Wall Street*










I've posted two Wall Street twist models recently, and tonight I tried my hand at a click version of the same pen.

Tonight for project #24….

First up was cocobolo, a lovely brownish striped wood, when turned it looks purple and orange, and returns to rich browns when exposed to air and finished with oil… at least it normally does. - this piece is half caramel and cocoa, and half… umm, fruit stripe gum. If it didn't brown at all, it'd make a nice pen for a student or teacher at my Alma Mater. Purple, Purple, White, White, Go Panthers, let's fight!

so…. while this pen turned beautifully, was sanded - hand sanded - to 4000 grit (Sandpaper to 2000, then Micro Mesh from 1500 to 4000), then buffed to a glass finish… I have to set it aside to see what, if anything I can do with it. Glad I bought a bag of extra tubes. I can still make another attempt or two for this the kit, and just toss this one.

Then I tried this piece of cherry (one of a kind piece, you might say), turned great, one little chip out, that I thought I'd have to patch in a repair piece (drilled fine, chipped when squaring the blank) but I was able to make a near perfect repair with superglue and fine sawdust. Yay!
So I started putting the pen together. Looks good, but only seems to click from out, to way out. why won't it retract? was the mechanism jammed? take it apart, put it together, repeat.

repeat…

repeat.

Ok, did I cut the wood too short? oops, I used the wrong tubes. Why did they sell (or seem to sell) only one size of replacement tubes under the Wall street label? (the wall is not organized in any discernible pattern that I can make out.) My bad for not using the ones in the kit, but I was expecting them to be the same (replacement tubes for the cigars and euros have always been just right…. now what to do.

I can't scrap this piece… it's, umm, a special piece of cherry.

Can I trim some of the mechanical pieces in the pens inner workings? probably, but that might cause more issues…
I suppose I can go back to that "add on a top piece" idea I thought I'd have to do anyway.

Luckily I was able to dismantle the pen so I could glue on another tube and fit on some more wood to lengthen it. I did have to destroy the top of the pens mechanical parts to do it (which is fine, as it turns out the second bag I bought was missing a piece or two, so I haven't really wasted a kit… I just can't return the shorted one anymore… as it'll be missing about 1/2 of the kit. Oh well, spare parts are never a bad thing.)

so, second blank from the left (sanded to 1000, MM to 12000, buffed then treated with BLO, Friction Polish) assembled, dismantled, remounted, turned down just a bit to go into another piece of cherry, tubes glued together within said piece of cherry… and left til later.

These could, should have been projects #24 and 25 in the 30 projects in 30 days challenge. I didn't say I have to complete 30, just set out to make them. Of course I still expect to make 30… but at least this is allowing me (as I figured) to try out some new things. I was sooo careful with the turning and finishing, assembly couldn't have been easier either. Just can never tell when you're not paying attention until it's too late… but If tomorrow takes a turn for the better, it may not be too late.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

scottb said:


> *Nightmare on Wall Street*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit on the frustrating side. But, I'm glad it's not just me who has issues with 'click' type pens. I've tried a few and can't quite figure out what I'm doing wrong, so I set them aside. I know I feel better. ;-)

Tomorrow (or today as the case may be) is always better. Just ask the little orphan girl Annie.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *Nightmare on Wall Street*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, some days you're the hammer, some days you're the thumb.

Tonight I cut the tube down to rough length, and (re)glued the little piece on top of the slightly too short tube.
I tried squaring it up separately with the pen mill on the lathe, and holding the wood with vice grips. (I think I saw the idea in a magazine) but couldn't get it perfectly square. will try it the proper way once the glues dried and I have one solid piece to work with.

then fingers crossed!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*round II, in review*

So I had a little company this go round, (Thanks Darryl and Russel!) I hope a few more join the next attempt in November (It's a great way to stock up on some Christmas presents!

Had a good time, made some new things I'd never tried before (which, essentially is the entire point of this creative challenge), and with the past 40 or so days of rain we had, I certainly wasn't missing out on any time in the garden or at the beach.

To that end, I have to say this time was a lot easier, even considering an unexpected week away for work. I entered this month with a bunch of pens prepped, but not as many as I had last November, and ultimately I didn't use all of them. I think I have 4 or 5 ready and waiting.

I said I was only going to try to get 30 projects done, or rather attempted. If one failed, then it was a learning experience, and not a punishment to then have to make something else…. I had few failures, and in the end, I just went ahead and made more projects just the same.

I set aside one cocobolo blank - that was more purple stripes than the cocoa browns it should have turned to, but given a few days to rest, the color is evening out. Like a fine wine or cheese, some pens just need to age too. If it's looking good when I pick up another pen kit, all I'll have to do is assemble that one.
I also have a third attempt at an Osage Orange Root pen, and as with the other two times last Nov., at one point or another in the process, the blank cracked.

The first cracked during assembly due to glue residue that wouldn't clear out of the tube. (lesson learned, don't use Gorilla glue (with rubber in it) for pen blanks - great for other stuff, but not for getting in (and out of) pen tubes. Twas pretty otherwise, so it became a good pen to keep in my work coat. After a year, the crack worsened. The second cracked when drilling, and ultimately became the Blood Orange Platinum Cigar. Lots or repair techniques learned and applied this go round.
This time I had no trouble with the drilling, but with the squaring up…. I turned them down, and pared off the bad part. - couldn't fix with CA, no worries I know what to do. If only I could choose what to pair it with.

I also have a few ring blanks ready to turn. Mostly matching the glue ups of rings I've already turned. I didn't see the point to turn two rings of the same combination of woods. But if I get a request for another size I'm all set.

I also have the bracelet portion of the bowl I turned for the last project. I had more fun turning that little bowl than I would have with all the sanding to finish the bracelet… so I set the rough bracelet aside and finished the bowl.

The first week, and a little bit before hand, I had fun looking through magazines, and online for a few project ideas. I have a few print outs and articles bookmarked for a bunch of things I never quite got around to making (or finishing).

I find It funny that after knocking off so many projects, between things that need fixing, things I've started, and holdovers from before this adventure, I have nearly another weeks worth in the works, if not close to done.

After last Novembers challenge, I knocked off a few Christmas projects, but otherwise took a bit of a break (to get the shop in order) and starting in Jan, I decided to challenge myself with a project a week. Anything - a shop project, boxes, turnings, jigs, anything.

Come the middle of Feb I was still on track to do actually maintain that schedule, but our attentions turned towards looking into selling the house, and things had to get put on the back burner. Of course, I got a few kitchen things done, and really improved my shop storage… but the 52 in 52 idea was lost. As of now, it looks like I might have actually caught up, if not even moreso!

I hope you've had as much fun keeping up with our projects this month as we've had making them (if I may speak for Darryl and Russell). And if anyone wants to give it a shot come November, I'll be throwing my hat in the ring for a three-peat. 
And if you don't wanna wait, September hath 30 days as well… but I'll be sitting that month out. Twice a year seems about right for me. I'll be happy to watch and cheer you on though!

A look at the last weeks worth:









The final tally: 32 projects!
14 pens, 8 rings, 2 bracelets, 1 napkin ring, 3 stoppers, 1 foot massager
3 bowls, a garden waterer/composter, and one secret geocaching project.

...with nine days to go.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

scottb said:


> *round II, in review*
> 
> So I had a little company this go round, (Thanks Darryl and Russel!) I hope a few more join the next attempt in November (It's a great way to stock up on some Christmas presents!
> 
> ...


*OUTSTANDING!*

I aplaud all of you who are attempting this challenge. My hat is off to you.

Congrats and what an early finnish!

Scrappy


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

scottb said:


> *round II, in review*
> 
> So I had a little company this go round, (Thanks Darryl and Russel!) I hope a few more join the next attempt in November (It's a great way to stock up on some Christmas presents!
> 
> ...


Awesome you and Russel have far exceeded the 30 in 30.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*round III... TBD*

So, of late I've been wondering if I should start gearing up for another 30 days challenge in November. Prep some stock, glue ups and make lists of ideas (which makes the most sense). or rather be lazy and enjoy the nice fall weather, and just wing it come November.

Well the fates have answered in the form of getting an offer on our house! Closing date mid month. Yay, we get to move! Crap we have to move.

Needless to say I have a whole new set of challenges and logistics, not only moving house, but also moving shop. At least my wife doesn't question the value of a huge pile of hardwood, including such gems as this Walnut milled back in the 50's










and just a bit of oak from the 50's










So, that said, I'll be bowing out of next months 30 days challenge - hopefully not to the disappointment of friends and family hoping to snag a few special Christmas presents (though I still have a few things left on Etsy!). We'll likely also be bowing out of a few other scheduled events as we look for boxes to fill, and a place to move said boxes in short order.

Though this time were not as picky with our choice of digs… A shop, with two bedrooms and whatever kitchen and family room that comes with. (And yes my wife has my shop high on the list!!!!) Maybe there will be enough left after closing for a nice new tablesaw, if thats not pushing my luck 

in the meantime, anyone willing to pick up the challenge and let me live vicariously?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

scottb said:


> *round III... TBD*
> 
> So, of late I've been wondering if I should start gearing up for another 30 days challenge in November. Prep some stock, glue ups and make lists of ideas (which makes the most sense). or rather be lazy and enjoy the nice fall weather, and just wing it come November.
> 
> ...


well isn't that exciting, scary, daunting, panicky….. and overall good news! 
A new shop.. hmmmm no basement dungeons I'm assuming.

Congratulations and best wishes for finding a lovely new abode and for a smooth move
(oh-and your gardens-I hope you get a beautiful garden location as well.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

scottb said:


> *round III... TBD*
> 
> So, of late I've been wondering if I should start gearing up for another 30 days challenge in November. Prep some stock, glue ups and make lists of ideas (which makes the most sense). or rather be lazy and enjoy the nice fall weather, and just wing it come November.
> 
> ...


Best of luck with your move Scott.It's always exciting and challenging starting over in a new place.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

scottb said:


> *round III... TBD*
> 
> So, of late I've been wondering if I should start gearing up for another 30 days challenge in November. Prep some stock, glue ups and make lists of ideas (which makes the most sense). or rather be lazy and enjoy the nice fall weather, and just wing it come November.
> 
> ...


congrats on selling the house!
...and no, I'm not falling for your 30 in 30 trick again!!
best of luck to anyone brave enough to stand up to this challenge!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scottb said:


> *round III... TBD*
> 
> So, of late I've been wondering if I should start gearing up for another 30 days challenge in November. Prep some stock, glue ups and make lists of ideas (which makes the most sense). or rather be lazy and enjoy the nice fall weather, and just wing it come November.
> 
> ...


Scott I'd kind of hoped that My projects would be in your next 30/30 challenge.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *round III... TBD*
> 
> So, of late I've been wondering if I should start gearing up for another 30 days challenge in November. Prep some stock, glue ups and make lists of ideas (which makes the most sense). or rather be lazy and enjoy the nice fall weather, and just wing it come November.
> 
> ...


Karson, that was the plan… if not sooner.
Fear not, the lathe is the last thing I'm packing!

as I start clearing out all the burnables, and stuff to donate/sell… I suppose there is no harm in doing a little glue up, and well, if something ends up on the lathe… I need a little Zen in the coming month don't I?


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*round III... around the corner*

Ok, the snow is still falling, but the temps are rising - so to speak. We are coming out of winter, and I'm thinking of putting the new - still not as of yet set up - shop though its paces. Its looking like a 30 projects in 30 days challenge this April or June.

I'm shooting for April, hoping that allows me enough time to get the barest essentials unpacked and set up. I just dug out some chisels for work yesterday! The sharpening station on the other hand… not ready for prime time. I suppose I can get to the table saw and mitresaw. The shopsmith is 95% assembled, but the bandsaw is DOA. Well, not dead, but in need of major TLC. I also have a "coupon" for a drillpress, dated last Nov. to cash in.

I'm also hoping for a few weeks of nights to plan out some great projects - though I suspect with my recent (renewed) interest in the pages of Make magazine. that not all of my projects will be entirely wooden 
I also have 5 "pay it forward" gifts to crank out, and an overdue Christmas trade gift to make. - that, and a pair of overdue bowls for Karson takes care of one week!

Of course history shows that I'll probably get things up and working as needed, and I'll just spend the next 30 days putting off getting ready. So to that end, I won't intend to make and complete a project a day, but have a body of work of 30 projects started, and completed, in 30 days. Interestingly, the photographing and blogging was always the hardest part.

Anyhow, I've survived the move, and an eager to get back in creative business. Nothing like going from 0-60, (if not 120!) Well, wouldn't be a lumberjock otherwise 

Stay tuned for details, photos and lots of sawdust!!!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Wilton-NH/Blanchard-Creative-Woodworking/32878627365?ref=sgm


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

scottb said:


> *round III... around the corner*
> 
> Ok, the snow is still falling, but the temps are rising - so to speak. We are coming out of winter, and I'm thinking of putting the new - still not as of yet set up - shop though its paces. Its looking like a 30 projects in 30 days challenge this April or June.
> 
> ...


Scott Sounds like a busy time. I'll keep an eye out for your 30 in 30, I should really try one of those journeys as well to give me a focus on things.

CtL


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

scottb said:


> *round III... around the corner*
> 
> Ok, the snow is still falling, but the temps are rising - so to speak. We are coming out of winter, and I'm thinking of putting the new - still not as of yet set up - shop though its paces. Its looking like a 30 projects in 30 days challenge this April or June.
> 
> ...


If this were a ticket window, I'd be betting on you to make it. You sound like a true Lumberjock. Go for it!!


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

scottb said:


> *round III... around the corner*
> 
> Ok, the snow is still falling, but the temps are rising - so to speak. We are coming out of winter, and I'm thinking of putting the new - still not as of yet set up - shop though its paces. Its looking like a 30 projects in 30 days challenge this April or June.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a challenge! Keep us posted.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

scottb said:


> *round III... around the corner*
> 
> Ok, the snow is still falling, but the temps are rising - so to speak. We are coming out of winter, and I'm thinking of putting the new - still not as of yet set up - shop though its paces. Its looking like a 30 projects in 30 days challenge this April or June.
> 
> ...


waaow first time I heart of this
good luck with it and stay tuned

Dennis


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*obligation blogging*

is not much fun. Nor, is obligation anything - even woodworking.

OK, so I was ITCHING to get this next challenge going when time was free, though temperatures and overall shop readiness just did not permit… So I gave myself the option of April, or June as a fall back. April saw the shop almost ready, but time was fleeting.

Last June we had at least 40 days of rain, so shoptime was easily found. This June is looking nicer, and time might be OK.

BUT…

One lesson I've learned from the previous months immersed in the shop was that, while I learned loads, the photographing and blogging took as much, if not nearly more effort than making the projects, and SADLY, the shop would then remain idle for a while afterwards, as I caught my breath, and caught up on things I'd been neglecting. Weeks or (gasp) months, depending on work, and life. You know how it is.

Having FINALLY gotten my new shop to 95% ready to go, I've decided to put it through it's paces SLOWLY and ENJOY my time there. Rather than dive in whole hog, and miss June as it passes by my dusty shop window, leaving me worn out, and desperate for a summer of beach and mountain time - only to get the woodworking bug back in time for the temperatures to plummet. Thereby driving me and my chattering teeth back into the house for a big bowl of homemade soup, pining for next spring when the sawdust can fly again.

Wait, did I just gloss over an entire year? Hmm, I've already been without a proper shop for months now, lets not give up any more time.

Methinks having a nice Summer and Fall to make sawdust, and give a whole new shape and life to that pile of wood that moved across town with me sounds a lot better than a 30 day sprint. I'll be a rainy day woodworker, at least for now.

So to that end, I'll be making my third (and perhaps final - cause things happen in threes) round of 30 in 30 this coming November - a last minute rush of projects, before I retire my energies for the Holidays. Hopefully a nice slew of Christmas presents to give, or sell (to further finance my turning habit). Then, I might as well take a break when the world wants me to, right?

For now, I've got a toybox to put the finishing touches on (well, just the finish), and I've started laying out a puzzle and perhaps another box. The sawdust will still fly!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

scottb said:


> *obligation blogging*
> 
> is not much fun. Nor, is obligation anything - even woodworking.
> 
> ...


you sound relaxed


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scottb said:


> *obligation blogging*
> 
> is not much fun. Nor, is obligation anything - even woodworking.
> 
> ...


Good luck in your challenge.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *obligation blogging*
> 
> is not much fun. Nor, is obligation anything - even woodworking.
> 
> ...


yeah. SO relaxed. 
Well, at least moreso than I would be.
(I totally forgot to mention I did something to my left shoulder. - you know somethings been a bother for too long when you take it for granted.)

Karson, I haven't forgotten your mini bowls. They WON'T be too much longer. I have totally unearthed, and cleaned off the lathe!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

scottb said:


> *obligation blogging*
> 
> is not much fun. Nor, is obligation anything - even woodworking.
> 
> ...


To bad about your shoulder Scott . the shops ready to rock and roll so go for it.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*Make art everyday*

or at least try to.

In the past I've taken a couple of stabs at turning out 30 projects in 30 days. My first attempt was the most ambitious, trying to churn out, not only a project a day for 30 days, but to make them also be a sellable one every day. In the end I created more than 30, and spent about as much time on the photographing and blogging as I did the actual work. Quite the busy month - perfect cover for my wife to catch me off guard with a surprise birthday party - one in which I sold several of said projects as Christmas presents.

Anyhow, I followed the success of that attempt, with another the following June. This time, not out to make something sellable every day for 30 days, just to make 30 projects within 30 days time. Again, the photographing and the blogging were the real time killers. This time, I had the company of 2 fellow Lumberjocks, joining me with their own 30 projects in 30 days challenge.

I know I learned loads, despite the pressure on myself. I got really good at sharpening my chisels (as most of my projects came off the lathe) as well as the photography aspect. It had been sooo many years since I'd lived in the highschool and college darkrooms.

There was to be a third attempt at 30 projects, but with moving the following November, that was not to be. Coupled with setting up a new shop, and a really cold garage shop at that, the April and June stabs were put on hold for want of getting things situated and running. Still need myself a new tablesaw. One that turns on 100% of the time, and turns off any amount of the times I throw the switch… but I digress.

This month (Yes not a 30 day month, but whatever) I'm getting back to the original spirit of the 30 projects in 30 days challenge - in where fellow artists of every stripe, painters, writers and so on - were merely challenging themselves to get out and PRACTICE their craft everyday for a month. (if you want to take a good picture, you have to burn through a roll of film.)

What with spending half a year without a working shop, I'm really itching to just get out there and do anything. I've got a notebook full of some creative ideas, but really should get back into the swing of things before attempting new and different things. I really should just get out there and make some sawdust with no agenda or end product in site, before another over the top attempt at 30 sellable projects in 30 days come Fall. Or even before attempting anything remotely planned out. Get into the groove, get a feel for things - or at least get the chisels all nice and sharp (and pick up some new toys while I'm at it) 

Anyhow…

with little or no plan or agenda, here are the first 3 stabs at turning out something, or nothing this month.

*July 3rd - 5th
*
*Attempt at making a 7.5 inch plate or small platter:
*









Salvaged Cherry board, before.










Bottom of plate, with sister board. Cleans up really nice, don't you think?










Side/top view, mounted on lathe. Need to mount this on a glue block, buy or rig up some cole jaws to trim off that middle portion… OR… I could use this as the bottom level of a 2 or 3 tier candy/dessert rack. Yeah! Oh the fun of being able to run with design/project changes!

*Attempt at a small maple bowl with a walnut stripe.
*









Profile of small bowl. approx 1.5 cup capacity.










Got a little tooo close to the bottom when trying to clean up the inside corners. well… it's surely neither a bowl or colander now. I imagine I can sand the bottom smooth, glue up another layer and still make something out of this… A notch in the original glued up blank forced me to make this bowl a bit smaller than I would have liked anyhow.










*Apple vessel:
*

And finally, I had this chunk of applewood. A baseball sized, somewhat triangularish piece, cut from the intersection of three branches. Not good for much, with some cracks in it, but surely home to some fascinating grain.


























Approx 2 3/4 inches across, 2 1/2 tall. Hole bored out with a 1 3/8 forstner bit and cleaned up with a scraper - that is some tough, hard wood inside. Outside sanded to 220 and finished - wood and bark - with Howards Orange oil and beeswax.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

scottb said:


> *Make art everyday*
> 
> or at least try to.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad, chalk it up to experience and glue a board on the bottom and turn it again. This happened to me too only with walnut and I was thinning the inside with a new tool and it worked too well and I still haven't found a suitable board to glue onto this leftover. I can guarantee that this won't be the last time this happens.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scottb said:


> *Make art everyday*
> 
> or at least try to.
> 
> ...


Some great attempts Scott. Maybe you should shout for 30 in 31 days and take the other few minutes to work on your punch through techniques.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

scottb said:


> *Make art everyday*
> 
> or at least try to.
> 
> ...


I just thinned out a bottom AGAIN on a bowl so what i did this time was glue another piece of wood on and continue. I like the way your bowl looks even though it is a bit hollow at the bottom. Your platter looks great!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

scottb said:


> *Make art everyday*
> 
> or at least try to.
> 
> ...


This is fun to see done in woodworking  You are right - practising your craft every day is a very good thing. I am doing a self portrait every day for 2010 - a project I do every other year. It can be draining, to get out and DO IT every day and actually try to make something WORTH DOING.. but it's very rewarding when you're done.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*Off Center*

I like asymmetry, and am particularly drawn to projects that do not appear to have been created on the lathe, and beg the question, "How did you turn that?"










These forms, are the result of experimenting with Therming. Turning one face of a piece at a time, around an axis that doesn't pass within the form. Thus creating a multi-sided, yet still turned piece. Bedposts are a classic example, with rounded sides, but a clear vertical edge line where the faces meet.










The two smaller pieces are duplicates, created at the same time, while sandwiched around a carrier board serving as the central axis. These three forms are all the result of one turning session at the lathe. The largest piece, the carrier board, is actually scrap (beautiful maple scrap), but shows how thick the boards all started out as.

These don't neccessarily serve any particular function and may continue to be experimented with. I was initially going for something fishy and ended up with this form. Something along the lines of an interstellar racer, perhaps. I quickly found the pieces losing mass as I went through the process of turning one face, detaching, flipping, remounting and turning the other side. Next time, I'l start with larger, if not longer boards. So much potential for interesting forms, bizarre chess pieces or the fanciest kindling you've ever seen.


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

scottb said:


> *Off Center*
> 
> I like asymmetry, and am particularly drawn to projects that do not appear to have been created on the lathe, and beg the question, "How did you turn that?"
> 
> ...


Very cool - being a non-spinny guy so far, I'd never heard of Therming. Neat idea, though!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*Unofficial? three-peat.*

So here I am on Day 8 of what may, or may not be a run of thirty projects in 30 days. 30 new projects from scratch all started, and completed within the span of a month. This time, not limiting myself to a standard "30 day month" (April, June, November…) but just starting when I happened to begin, and will ride it out for as long as I can.

More to the point, I'm getting a new batch of salable projects ready for the gallery, plus a little backlog for the following shipment. ALSO doing what I can to get the shop cleaned up a bit. and in very little time devoted to that, I've already moved out a carload of well seasoned firewood to my sisters house (and came home with a new (to me) scroll saw!.. I also have a significantly cleaner space than I ever had in the past six months. Is that really floor space?! It's also nice to get out in the shop in defiance of the weather. Last year I just pretended the shop didn't exist… it worked for a while, then I got really antsy. So far, a radiant quartz heater, new sock liners for my boots, and layers of sweatshirts and fleece are keeping me perfectly comfortable.

The "week" so far, yes its a bunch of the same (but when the gallery sells stoppers, and asks for more. Well…










(is the "instant gratification" of the lathe ruining me for other projects?... well, I suppose I'll take what I can get when the days are short and the temps are very LOW. Still not cold enough yet to get me to throw in the towel!
But I am running low on stopper hardware. Something else will be on looming on the horizon very shortly!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scottb said:


> *Unofficial? three-peat.*
> 
> So here I am on Day 8 of what may, or may not be a run of thirty projects in 30 days. 30 new projects from scratch all started, and completed within the span of a month. This time, not limiting myself to a standard "30 day month" (April, June, November…) but just starting when I happened to begin, and will ride it out for as long as I can.
> 
> ...


You must have a lot of opened bottles of wine sitting around.

Very good Scott.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *Unofficial? three-peat.*
> 
> So here I am on Day 8 of what may, or may not be a run of thirty projects in 30 days. 30 new projects from scratch all started, and completed within the span of a month. This time, not limiting myself to a standard "30 day month" (April, June, November…) but just starting when I happened to begin, and will ride it out for as long as I can.
> 
> ...


Oh yes. We have BAGS of boring of cork-corks (and some are fake Corq - which are actually good for various little fixes, and safe places for pointy things…


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*egads!*

Oh foul temptress, how you always sneak up on me ill prepared, but (partially) willing to do it anyway. (again).

yes, I have stuff to make for Christmas. yes I have stuff to get off to a couple of shops for all the pre-Christmas selling. and, alas, I have a shop still quite in disrepair. wait, but that counts too!... well, it would be one way to invoke Murphy's Law and make the day job go well into overtime for the foreseeable future.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*11/12 days 1-3*










So, I'm a sucker for challenges. A few years back, the 'Couch to 5k' program got me running again after many years on the D.L. Last year I took on a "consecutive days of Geocaching adventure." (think high-tech scavenger hunt if you've never heard of it) I started out attempting 30, then 100 days in a row, which fulfilled a couple of challenges I was going for. Then it was onward to 189 so I would surpass my record of days without geocaching. Yes, when I started I was a fair-weather cacher. I continued on, one day at a time to 365, and beyond. Despite the weather - plenty of rain, a freak October Blizzard, and a hurricane - I got out, and bit by bit, inched forward to each next milestone. The challenge became a habit. Just another part of my daily routine. And this is the goal I have in mind with this challenge.

Having already successfully completed a couple '30 projects in 30 days', and knowing how much that challenge can take over my life (as in, all my free time, whether physical or mental) - not just finding the time to make art, but even moreso having to document it also. I'm approaching this one differently. Sure it's a great opportunity to get some things done. (Presents for friends and family. Items for the Etsy store or one of the two galleries selling my wares.) Its a great time to force myself to try some new things. A good opportunity to dust off some skills - sharpening anyone?

But more than that, its the opportunity to make projects, and art, part of my daily routine, without sacrificing all the other stuff I need, or want to do.

Thursday, November first, I headed out into the workshop after work, and with no plans or preconceived notions, I spied these old ornaments I'd made and decided the would make great lids for small boxes. I found a suitable piece of mahogany, and started turning a box to go with it. I debated between (and ended up refinishing) three different lids for this first box I made. I took a few photos, then sat down for a little Phineas and Ferb with my little one after dinner. The project post could wait. (and will be coming)


















I turned the next two boxes after running 5k. Before the run, I helped dad install a big new window in the dining room. I guess that counts as a project too, right?


















So, here is the crux of this months challenge… getting out into the shop, not just to make art. To build and to create. Finish all the have-to, and get the creative juices flowing with the want to. To get projects off the to-do list. To never again fall victim to the gravitational pull of the couch, and let all the "almost done" projects gather dust for yet another day, weekend, month. To get the workshop up and running, and evolving. Can I whip out 30 projects in 30 days? Piece of cake… can I make making a habit? I intend to.

Will I find inspiration on my next run in the woods? You betcha!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*days 4-7*

Part of the problem, or challenge, of getting a project done every day (or doing anything in the shop ever) is the dance. The hop, skip and jump of winding your way around all the offcuts, jigs, scrap that too nice to trash, and trash that just doesn't get out the door.

So, in my quest to move forward to having actual floor space, and plenty of covered storage for tools and materials, I've stepped away from the lathe, took some plywood and got started on some BIG storage boxes. Boxes that will actually serve as doors for one of my lumber racks. Tons of storage, and set up to keep the dust off. - a far cry from my old shops where everything was stashed on open shelves behind and above the miter saw, under the lathe and in every nook and cranny I could reach (and some that I couldn't.)


















Just under 7' tall. with access from the two inside faces. 2' deep shelves on the bottom, shallow area for clamps above, and 16" deep shelves on the inside face. Still need to add a couple more shelves once I work out the interior layout. (I'm kinda making this up on the fly)










One big box deserves another! Started on the storage portion of the second door. All to be accessed from the inside face, with space for longer clamps on the inside edge. (still to do). I'm going to further subdivide the upper shelves with removable dividers to help organize my smaller turning stock.










Speaking of turning… it's back to the lathe. I needed a plug for a bolt hole in a newell post. yeah I could have picked one up at the big box store on the drive in to work tomorrow… or I could chuck a small piece of oak and turn one (in about the same amount of time it would have taken me to walk through the store)... and while I had the oak, I thought the rest of it wanted to be a nice little mallet. I could have used one like this this morning. The bottom two were turned from (I think) a piece of firewood, that I saved for it's nice grain. The top turning looks like oak. It came from an old pallet. (for a while I thought it was ash, and started to go for a baseball bat in miniature.) Might be a good muddler for an old fashioned (or any other drink with whisky or something that spent time in oak barrels.) Anyhow, it was fun to make a couple of tools for the shop or kitchen after spending some time breaking down so much plywood into shelving.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*days 8-10*










Between all the requisite taxi service during this, the last week of play rehearsals. The little one is an orphan in Oliver! I've had a little time to sneak out into the garage and make quite a lot of sawdust in a short period of time firing up the router and lathe.

I've added the upper shelves, with removable hardboard dividers to one of the big storage cabinets.










I've also turned a couple more tool handles. Oak, and Mesquite. to join the Osage Orange set I'd made already.
The osage was from the log I milled a couple weeks ago, the oak from some old pallet. I managed to find a section without any hardware remaining - you can still see some of the nail holes. Speaking of holes, the mesquite piece, was long enough for a couple muddlers, but had lots of worm holes through it, and seemed less than perfect for a kitchen project. but a gorgeous addition for the shop!

After inquiring about whether or not those "new" replaceable carbide tipped chisels were a good investment, I'd discovered nothing short of enthusiasm from my fellow Lumberjocks, as well as resources for sharpening the disposable tips. (which are good for up to 80 hours of use - I can't get one project done without heading back to resharpen the old chisels I have once or twice) I also found lots of directions for making ones own chisels too, as well as other turners doubling as machinists for hire for about 1/2 price, and all I'd need to do is turn my own handle.. or for the cost of a tap and die, some tool steel I can have a nice 130-150 tool for under $20! sounds good to me.

This months tally of projects completed/in progress - 3/11
3 boxes, 4 tool handles (roughed), 2 large cabinets
1 large window installed, 1 mallet, 1 muddler

But, my goal this month is to complete at least 30, not make and post one every day. Projects on deck: boxes, muddlers, bottle stoppers (need hardware), pens (ditto), tool holders, puzzles, jigs and more! (like hanging more shop lighting while I'm out there, a little more winterizing to be done, floor space to reclaim… from junk, and now, sawdust!)


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*a look back at the first 27 days*

Okay, so I've been good about the projects challenge, just bad about the posting. 27 days in, 1 project left to do… maybe I'll wait until Friday night for some last minute, down to the wire drama!

Here's a quick look at much of what has been going on in, and outside of the shop. Quite the mix of big and small. I wish I was able to do more "want to" than "have to" but I'm also VERY happy to have cleared a lot of those projects off the pre-winter dance card.

I'm happy to say the shop is closer to where I want it… and I'm enjoying my time out there, the challenge is becoming a habit (and rather than a forced obligation like I feared it might.) Work will continue onto Christmas gifts and the like, and we just might have a "very homemade Christmas" after all! Just don't count on those projects to get posted either - at least not before Santa is home and relaxing in the hot-tub after his whirlwind world tour!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

scottb said:


> *a look back at the first 27 days*
> 
> Okay, so I've been good about the projects challenge, just bad about the posting. 27 days in, 1 project left to do… maybe I'll wait until Friday night for some last minute, down to the wire drama!
> 
> ...


quit the diversified collection scott

congrats on your diligent work
and timeline

leaning the ladder up against the building
and arranging the drop cloth
is a very subtle and expressive statement

sure to draw a crowd

well done


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

scottb said:


> *a look back at the first 27 days*
> 
> Okay, so I've been good about the projects challenge, just bad about the posting. 27 days in, 1 project left to do… maybe I'll wait until Friday night for some last minute, down to the wire drama!
> 
> ...


Well done BUD. Fun to see your string of projects. All good but the last brown pen is neat.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *a look back at the first 27 days*
> 
> Okay, so I've been good about the projects challenge, just bad about the posting. 27 days in, 1 project left to do… maybe I'll wait until Friday night for some last minute, down to the wire drama!
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
DaN, that pen is one spiffed up paper mate, in walnut clothing. I'm hoping the lack of a cap will help it stay in, or on the desk and not wander off in someones pocket!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

scottb said:


> *a look back at the first 27 days*
> 
> Okay, so I've been good about the projects challenge, just bad about the posting. 27 days in, 1 project left to do… maybe I'll wait until Friday night for some last minute, down to the wire drama!
> 
> ...


Seeing all the projects lined up like this Scott, I see a 12 days of christmas parody coming…

Excellent work.


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

scottb said:


> *a look back at the first 27 days*
> 
> Okay, so I've been good about the projects challenge, just bad about the posting. 27 days in, 1 project left to do… maybe I'll wait until Friday night for some last minute, down to the wire drama!
> 
> ...


Well done! Can't wait to see the rest. What's the stick thingy with the donut?


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *a look back at the first 27 days*
> 
> Okay, so I've been good about the projects challenge, just bad about the posting. 27 days in, 1 project left to do… maybe I'll wait until Friday night for some last minute, down to the wire drama!
> 
> ...


yeah, I'll get to the project postings, sooner or later. That'd be a drop spindle Doe. used to spin your own yarn. I'm waiting for the status report from my niece to hear how it works.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

scottb said:


> *a look back at the first 27 days*
> 
> Okay, so I've been good about the projects challenge, just bad about the posting. 27 days in, 1 project left to do… maybe I'll wait until Friday night for some last minute, down to the wire drama!
> 
> ...


You are busy son …. good for you.

*It looks like you don't have to worry about the devil that's for sure!*

What is the purpose of those tall wheeled cabinets? They look interesting!


----------

